# Skeet Shot



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

skeet style shot at about ten meters. pc333 red chainset with 7/16" steel. sorry for the quailty- pretty much just an audio track. girlfriend can't shoot a video to save her soul. and no, that's not how we talk.

wangshot


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice wang shootin


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Let us know when you hit one!









Oh sorry!!! I had the sound muted... Good shot!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Nice Shot and I had my speakers turned way up.*


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good shootin' Steve... and at a realistic distance too!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks guys, I was a little bummed when I watched the video, but at least the audio is there


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah i can see why you were a little bummed about the video but that was a great shot! That sound is unmistakeable.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

A 30 foot wing shot is all in the timing thats all. I am looing for you to toss 2 clay birds and banging both of them. 30 feet 15 feet it does not matter, what is real is you hitting them. Thats all.
Thanks for the great video.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

the reload time isn't there for me.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

pop shot said:


> the reload time isn't there for me.


*It will come, in time there may be a video that will show that, keep working at it and you will get it. Technique is everything.*


----------

